# DNP causing nerve damage (peripheral neuropathy)



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've previously ran 3 DNP cycles over the past 4 or 5 years, following all the advice online, and keeping in reasonable dosages 400-600mg for around 10 days, and have not really had any negative side effects (aside from the sweating and fat loss!). Was thinking of running another cycle but heard about DNP causing nerve damage (peripheral neuropathy) for some people, even at normal doses.

this article has popped up a few times when I've looked online, but appears that the subject took 1g of DNP daily for about 6months (surprised she survived tbh!) https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3589300/

Can anyone shed any more light on this? DNP seems quite popular on this board so wanted to see if anyone else had such experiences. Most importantly, could such side effects only occur if DNP is abused (either at high doses or used for a long duration), or can it even happen at low doses to people who have previously had no issues with DNP.

cheers


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Haven't read the article.

Yes, it most probably can cause a Neuropathy, but then many things do, & that includes Alcohol.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

there was guy on here posted a while back who had that problem. Used it for a long period of time though, might have been anything from 3-6months, pretty standard dosages iirc.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

ojaysmoke said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've previously ran 3 DNP cycles over the past 4 or 5 years, following all the advice online, and keeping in reasonable dosages 400-600mg for around 10 days, and have not really had any negative side effects (aside from the sweating and fat loss!). Was thinking of running another cycle but heard about DNP causing nerve damage (peripheral neuropathy) for some people, even at normal doses.
> 
> ...


 "She subsequently revealed that she had taken dinitrophenol up to 1 g daily as a weight-loss agent for *6 months before the onset of her symptoms, and for 1 year afterward."*

Even though she had it, she still continued for an extra year!

Wouldn't worry about it in the slightest


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

There are a few discussions about a rare experience of "pins and needles" (peripheral neuropathy) during DNP use. Several anti-DNP websites mention this as a major concern, but the actual literature on it suggests otherwise. It's a rare experience, but feeling pins and needles can happen.

However, even the medical literature makes it clear that this is not indicative of any damage: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3589300/

An examination of the symptoms found that there were no issues with brain or spine, and no evidence of any neural damage. All other screening tests were negative. The conclusion was that the "pins and needles" sensation was simply a symptom of DNP use itself, AND the subject was WAAAAY overdosing it at 1g/day. The symptoms improved when the subject discontinued use.

The PN symptoms are very rare; this truly does seem to be a case of "internet discussion of the issue becomes more common, therefore the actual incidence becomes over-estimated" (sort of like how the crime rate now is lower than in 1992, but media reports of crime have increased 600% in the last three decades, resulting in people generally believing that crime has worsened).

For what it's worth, there are two treatments for PN when it does occur:

1) Don't overuse DNP. Stay within the recommended parameters. 
2) Supplement with an amino acid blend, but with special emphasis on N-acetyl-cysteine and L-carnitine. Feedback from users who have done this indicates that it pretty much knocks the PN issue right out.

Don't forget, too, that peripheral neuropathy is also a normal symptom of everything from low-carb dieting to supplementation with R-ALA to taking extra B6. Since DNP protocols often include low carb dieting, taking R-ALA, and adding vitamin B6, experiencing "pins and needles" is not only probably normal, but frankly ought to be more common than the rare occurrence it is.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@Sparkey you seem well clued up on DNP

whats your thoughts on the claims of rosacea brought on by DNP? i've spoken to 2 people now that have made this complaint which ultimately resulted in me binning a pack of the stuff as there's noway im walking around looking like some morning cider drinker without actually drinking

there was a thread on fitmisc where a guy complained about it and then someone ITT i made last year

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/289362-if-youve-used-dnp-gtfih/?do=embed


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

I'd question the mentality of both the referred to subject (1g a day for how long??), using her extreme example as a reference and even the other potential examples of possible side effects and continuing to use.

To put it another way: if using roids over 1g a week made SOME people s**t through the eye of a needle and we found a single reference to one moron using a gram a day and being on the bog continuously we'd question their sanity. We'd then question our own if we then decided it was a good idea to neck a 'bit over a gram' as 'it won't do me any harm'. The above is the same.

I don't recommend the use of DNP but I do recommend researching and understanding it if you must use it. NO reference source (like PSCarb etc) on UKM has you using 1g a day for months at a time. If the idea of side effects makes you not want to use it - don't. If you get side effects and you don't like them - stop using it. Nuff said.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

swole troll said:


> @Sparkey you seem well clued up on DNP
> 
> whats your thoughts on the claims of rosacea brought on by DNP? i've spoken to 2 people now that have made this complaint which ultimately resulted in me binning a pack of the stuff as there's noway im walking around looking like some morning cider drinker without actually drinking
> 
> ...


 From what I've read Rosacea seems to be a rare side effect of DNP use, I would even hazzard a guess that the person probably already had some form of Rosacea or is susceptible to temperature changes in the body.

Symptoms often begin with episodes of flushing, where the skin turns red for a short period, but other symptoms can develop as the condition progresses, such as:



burning and stinging sensations


permanent redness


spots (papules and pustules)


small blood vessels in the skin becoming visible











*
Causes of rosacea
*

The exact cause of rosacea is unknown, although a number of possible factors have been suggested, including abnormalities in the blood vessels of the face and a reaction to microscopic mites commonly found on the face.

Although they're not thought to be direct causes of the condition, several triggers have been identified that may make rosacea worse.

These include:



exposure to sunlight (e.g heat)


stress


strenuous exercise (e.g heat).


hot or cold weather


hot drinks (e.g heat).


alcohol and caffeine


certain foods, such as spicy foods (again spicy food can heat up the body).


I would hazzard a guess that it's all heat related and using DNP will of course up the body temperature, I would have thought that the symptoms will subside once the DNP course has finished.


----------

